# Yogurt for ears? What type? Any thoughts?



## trapper66 (Nov 16, 2010)

Any thoughts on this? Also what type of yogurt? Does it help?


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

Lol, I have no idea if it helps, but my pup LOVES it!

I use plain (unflavored) Greek yogurt. A heaping tablespoon and I mix it in with her kibble. 

Sometimes it's twice a day, sometimes once a day (she eats 3x a day).


----------



## Sasha's Dad (Feb 22, 2011)

Sunstreaked said:


> I use plain (unflavored) Greek yogurt. A heaping tablespoon and I mix it in with her kibble.



I am so glad you said this, I just had visions of a poor pup with white gooey stuff in her ears!!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Providing something to chew, like bully sticks or knuckle bones is important. My vet suggested I make kissy noises to the pup so he'd pick up his ears and strengthen the muscles.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Sasha's Dad said:


> I am so glad you said this, I just had visions of a poor pup with white gooey stuff in her ears!!


 
When I first started looking for something to combat Gunnar's chronic ear infections, I was online and saw something about yogurt for ears......now, I'm not a genius, but I don't think I'm a complete moron (my wife disagrees) and I was always told that straight diary products were bad for a dog, so I figured the same thing, you must put it in their ears.

Glad I was wrong.


----------



## ImJaxon (Jan 21, 2013)

I have to ask the question here. 

Why do people think that calcium is what the ears need?

I had a very long discussion with our vet who was laughing his behind off that people want to give dogs calcium.

The ears are grown with cartilage. The vet told me definitively that calcium will do jack to make a dogs ears stand.

If anything you'd want to give them Dasoquin or something. Glucosamine and chondrodin are the only things that would have ANY affect whatsoever on ears.

This came from our Vet who sees tons and tons of show dogs, and is one of the best in our region.

Can someone explain where this calcium thing comes from?

Thanks


----------

